# SPSP this weekend.. ROCK & ROLL



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Guys.... It looks like this weekend should give us a decent chance to catch (and Release..) a nice RockFish... I will be there in the morning, and hope to see some of you guys there too. Who's planning on going? I'll be the guy pulling the Surf Cart wearing a red hoody..


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll be there wearing a black North Face jacket and probably a blue and white GLoomis cap.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I'll be the one with the bent rod !!!................................ j/k


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

word of warning,if they get any where near as much rain and runoff up north they'll open up coniwingo and you might be catching 'fridges and cars with penn. tags


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

cducer said:


> I'll be the one with the bent rod !!!................................ j/k


No you're not, joking!!! LOL I like the s#[email protected] talking!!! LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

sunburntspike said:


> word of warning,if they get any where near as much rain and runoff up north they'll open up coniwingo and you might be catching 'fridges and cars with penn. tags


They say you can't catch if you're not fishing... So I'll take my chances, plus with the week im having getting on the water and meeting some of you guys is good enough... 

but I do plan to catch fish... lol


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll most likely be there maybe we will meet there kmw!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Croaker D said:


> I'll most likely be there maybe we will meet there kmw!


ok see you there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

right now we have 35 people on the Maryland fourn, but only 4 are members.. Im sure some are members not logged in, but I bet you $1 most of the 34 are LURKERS.... The guys\gals who take our information (reports, tips, etc) and give nothing... Damn Shame..


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

KMW, I'm always logged on. You know I'm not a lurker.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

kmw21230 said:


> right now we have 35 people on the Maryland fourn, but only 4 are members.. Im sure some are members not logged in, but I bet you $1 most of the 34 are LURKERS.... The guys\gals who take our information (reports, tips, etc) and give nothing... Damn Shame..


yes, I did catch 34 lunkers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I would consider it, but I really do think the rain is going to ruin any bite for a few days. So, I'll stick to Lake Anna.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think Catfish might be plenty if the water is murky after rain.


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll be there bight and early. I'll be fishing 1 genuine Tsunami Airwave and 1 Rovex knockoff (hopefully one will be bent).


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

going to check it out early with my $10 yard sale 10' refurbished rod (new seat and fore grip cork, new wrapping on the guides) and see what she'll do. Ill save some room for you guys


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

cducer said:


> I'll be the one with the bent rod !!!................................ j/k



make sure you get a pic of your fish with kmw holding it so he can say he caught something


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I should be there on Sunday. I'll be wearing digital BDU pants.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I am thinking...........about bringing my..........15 rods, 30 dozen bloodworms, camp out on the beach, go for a swim, get a sun tan, and let the tips do the walkin for me. How does this sound? Cabin fever? NAHHHHHHHHHHHH. I think I will wait until the other 100 people show up, and then select another day. When its cold.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Think i'll stick with the freshwater fishing this weekend, maybe grab me a trout or two....


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> right now we have 35 people on the Maryland fourn, but only 4 are members.. Im sure some are members not logged in, but I bet you $1 most of the 34 are LURKERS.... The guys\gals who take our information (reports, tips, etc) and give nothing... Damn Shame..


Dam shame is right .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will never understand why some of us have such an issue with crowded beaches.... It's almost like a social anxiety disorder.. LOL

Hey BayFisher, all it takes is for one of use to hook up with something over 28 inches, and your secret spot (SPSP, wink wink) is all gone...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

My secret spot has been overcrowded for years;thats why I wouldnt mind striking new places to fish;I just hope the lukers dont pick up on my new secret spots.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

really at this time of year its c&r so who really cares about how many ppl are out fishing lol alot of the guys here are real characters, but i love the enterainment lol.....keep it coming!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bjeff, I totally feel you... That's why I will post my SPSP reports with details and the other locations with less information.. Western part of the bay, Eastern part of the bay is probably all you get when it comes to a locations.. Damn Lurkers.... LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Croaker D said:


> really at this time of year its c&r so who really cares about how many ppl are out fishing lol alot of the guys here are real characters, but i love the enterainment lol.....keep it coming!



Some days it's a Circus, and other days it's a comedy show.... Never a dull moment....


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Try using the PM*

It would be safe to assume using PM's for those for whom you desire knowing whats on and when or where, and how. This might reduce the over resourcing of so many too fast too soon, for so few to have a quiet and lovely fun time. I dont fare well with some others that DONT practice fishethics, and its human aspect, to sustain releationships, that could last for a lifetime. It is a brotherhood, of fisher amonsgt men, and fisher persons for other genders. That statement, was not gender biased.Period.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Most everyone who fishes in the DC\MD\VA area know that in the Spring the anglers that fish SPSP will catch some BIG striper.. this is common knowledge, so there's really nothing to hide...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Most everyone who fishes in the DC\MD\VA area know that in the Spring the anglers that fish SPSP will catch some BIG striper.. this is common knowledge, so there's really nothing to hide...


Where is this SPSP??? How do I get there? :beer: LOLOLOL


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

It is immediately before the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

there is no secret shore on the bay...

it's either a public park, or

paid private access, or

private land/dock you have permission to use or,

private land/dock youre getting away with using.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

this morning it was dulllll


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to try to get out on Friday. Boss is coming back into town so I'll see on Monday what kind of week he's got planned.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like Friday is out but Tuesday might be in the stars for me. I may hit Lake Urbana for some stocked trout over the weekend though.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

calling out with the flu on friday, cant take it any longer


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> calling out with the flu on friday, cant take it any longer


LOL Sam..... hope the boss doesnt read the posts !!!!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

mytmouse said:


> Where is this SPSP??? How do I get there? :beer: LOLOLOL


SPSP..... Some Place South of Pennsylvania..... Head west on the Pa turnpike and hang a left.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

cducer said:


> spsp..... Some place south of pennsylvania..... Head west on the pa turnpike and hang a left.


lol...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cducer said:


> LOL Sam..... hope the boss doesnt read the posts !!!!


ha i havent taken a sick day in so long he will probably send a RN to check on me


----------

